# Helpers: wear a weightlifting belt working dogs?



## cledford (Apr 5, 2005)

I saw T Floyd wear a weightlifting belt when working dogs a few years ago at seminar. I was wondering if any other helpers else see value in it, either when working the dogs or the day after







I'm starting to have some lower back pain the day after club and I'm not even the primary helper, rather the understudy. I've spoken to an MMA trainer who is training his GSD in the sport and he felt that I'd be much more advised to train my core, which would do the same thing as the belt, for free, can't be forgotten at home, etc. Not that I disagree with him, but he was talking about 2-4 sets of 100 or maore reps of 2 types of ab work per day (well he is a MMA trainer) and I simply don't have that kind of time with 4 dogs to attend to, a SchH dog in training, normal "life responsiblities" and a full time job. With everything else I'm lucky to carve out time to go tracking in the AM and do OB in the evening. I'm wondering, if I can actually squeeze a few more minutes out of my day if it wouldn't be better served doing cardio (also very useful when working dogs) or formal weight training? I guess I’m thinking about "best bang for my buck" regarding which area of fitness to focus on and what (if any) advantages come from working dogs with a weightlifting belt on. Also, any disadvantages?

Thanks,

-Calvin


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm a competitive natural bodybuilder, so I have a little experience in this area.

The MMA trainer is right: a weightlifting belt will work to a degree, but it won't be a cure-all. Those belts are primarily used during weightlifting for two reasons: 1) to increase the hydrostatic pressure in your lower back which can prevent injuries and 2) stabilization due to "forcing" your back to maintain proper form, which includes your spine and spinal erectors.

I assume your back is hurting from constant bending over or arching of your back. A belt such as this is actually designed (for the most part) to prevent arching of your spine/erectors. This is slightly generalized, but is pretty accurate.

I would definitely follow the MMA trainer's suggestion. Work on your abs, as well as your lower back strength. It really would only take 15 minutes a day. You'll be surprised how quickly you'll increase strength in those two areas.

It will definitely make your training sessions much more enjoyable.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

I know people who wear a supportive back brace when doing helperwork, not an actual weight lifting belt.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You need to strengthen your core which weight lifting will do. I disagree, though, with the MMA trainer's suggestions. You would be far better off with 2-4 sets with 6-10 reps. Most of the work I do also works my core and then I do weighted crunches once per week. My core strength has increased tremendously. You can also get away with weight lifting 3X per week though working 5 days per week (not the same body parts every day) is an option. 

Cardio will help burn fat, build endurance, and make working the dogs far easier.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

BTW, IMO the weight belt is a crutch. My husband was a power lifter and he only used his belt when lifting extreme weights.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am clueless about the fitness regime







BUT I have seen helpers wearing a weight belt or a back brace of some sort...even the ones made for riders would probably give you some support...

Lee


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

I have found when my back bothers me, it is because I have not stretched enough. There are exercises you can do to stretch your legs and lower back and you should do them every day if you are working dogs. It only takes a few minutes and you can do them while you are at training. Since you are the second string as far as the club helper, I think it is probably even more important since you are more of a weekend athlete than the guy doing the majority of the training. 
When I make a point to stretch daily, I feel MUCH better working dogs. I agree with the other comments about working on your abbs, that certainly does help and I agree with Lisa, you do not have to do as many as the guy at your club said. I am not really a fan of back belts, seems like a quick fix vs doing the things you should be doing to stay healthy...like stretching and working on your core. If you think about the impact your body takes when a dog hits you, I think it might make sense how important it is to keep your muscles" loose" . You are more likely to get injured when your muscles are tight and more likely to hurt the next day when you don't stretch.
Since I am no longer a spring chicken, I pay alot more attention to this stuff than I used to and I am still working dogs after 33 years, so, something is working...not to mention, I'm a girl...(although girls do handle pain better than the guys ).
















Recently, I am feeling problems in my shoulders, so, now I have to be sure to stretch that part and warm up now as well. I am also working on weights to keep the muscles in shape. You can look up stretching exercises on the internet. I am willing to bet you will feel 100 % better if you make a point to stretch....I know I do.
My biggest fear is hurting myself and no longer being able to work dogs as the helper. When I started doing the two things I mentioned above, the difference was more than noticible in how I felt after training.


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthBTW, IMO the weight belt is a crutch. My husband was a power lifter and he only used his belt when lifting extreme weights.


Agreed.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Agreed Lisa. It is a crutch. The work on the core is huge. And Anne's point on stretching is critical.

Married to a 56 year old helper, still actively working dogs in the helper work, local to WUSV dogs, and no weight belt.

We have a great massage guy in the area that gets a workout when he works on Gabor









Gabor's thing is to get back into running, swimming, stretching, He gets a good cardio workout with the dogs, but needs to get more in the upper body work.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Gabor's question - how do you know what the helper is wearing if you are not looking under their clothing?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

BTW, remember that you should warm up your body first before stretching. You are more likely to get injured when stretching cold muscles.


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

I wear one sometimes. If I am a bit tight (in my back) I wear it.. I helped a friend move not that long ago (until after midnight) and then at 4am went to a show dog club in Ashville and worked dogs all day.. I woke up soooo tight, but the group had people showing up for training so I had to go, right.? Thank god for my weight belt on that day!!!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Dennis,

But you don't wear one all or most of the time?


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

If I have a full day of dogs, of course I wear it... If I feel good and loose and only have a few dogs, no I normally don't..... 

How about the old man? Does he wear one everytime? I probably should.... I know I should...


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

pshaw! (sp) 

Nope, only if he hurts himself (same as what you mentioned) or forgot to really stretch out.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I was wearing one last year and stopped and now I have just gotten a MRI for spinal decompression treatments. Not promoting the belk, I have two herniated disks and the belt helped a lot, but we started doing primarily jacket work so I thought I could get by without the belt....well my back went down in six months. My doctor has also said that I need to work on my core muscles and to do stretching before I think about working a dog...but sometimes when at training and I see a dog that needs something I just grab the sleeve and work the dog...not smart but a hard habit to break...right now i am not working dogs period due to the back and until I get results of MRI and complete follow-up of what is necessary to get healthy again.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

"My doctor has also said that I need to work on my core muscles and to do stretching before I think about working a dog..."

Clift - OUCH! I hope everything works out. 

I think from a helper standpoint to also a handler standpoint - focus needs to be on conditioning not only for the dog, but for the helper and handler.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Agree Sue. 

Cliff, the belt is a crutch that makes it easier to forget the conditioning and stretching you need to do before working dogs. Now that you have injured yourself you should wear it until you get your body in shape again. When our helper was slammed in the knee last year during our trial even he wore a brace most of the summer until it healed. He always stretches and warms up before working dogs and he is in tremendous condition (Sue can vouch for that).


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

I don't think people really think about this as much as they should. I have to say, I didn't when I was younger but I was always an athlete and worked at a very physical job, so, mostly, my muscles were in very good shape. If you don't take care of your muscles, you are asking for an injury. When muscles are in spasm, or 'tight" as people are saying here....they have shortened. When they shorten, they pull on the joints and that's when you are really in danger of being hurt and hurt badly, IMO. 
Helper work is probably the closest to football as far as how much damage is caused from the collision of the dog and the helper but then you have that part where the dog pulls you around, or torques your arm back and forth. If your muscles are tight or in spasm when that stuff is happening, you are really allowing your muscles to be torn apart bit by bit and when the muscles get damaged, your joints really start to pay the big price. When you are younger, you can heal from this but over time, all that damage is going to build up and you will not recover as fast as you like, not only due to age but due to those little injuries you might not notice but happen in every session. 

Here is part of an article about lower back pain and IMO, is an argument against back belts.
:
If an episode of low back pain lasts for more than two weeks, the muscles may start to weaken. Since using the muscle hurts, people tend to avoid using them. This process leads to muscular atrophy and subsequent weakening, which in turn causes more low back pain because the muscles are less able to help hold up the spine. 

As a general rule, people who are active and well-conditioned are much less likely to suffer from low back pain due to muscle strain, as regular exercises stretches the muscles so they are less likely to strain, tear or spasm. A complete exercise program for the low back should consist of a combination of stretching, strengthening and aerobic conditioning.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

"As a general rule, people who are active and well-conditioned are much less likely to suffer from low back pain due to muscle strain, as regular exercises stretches the muscles so they are less likely to strain, tear or spasm. A complete exercise program for the low back should consist of a combination of stretching, strengthening and aerobic conditioning. "

I can attest this this. In Oct 2007, when over in Europe for the WUSV and Gabor's mom, I pulled something in my lower back with a bad movement. Nothing majorly physical, but I ended up laying flat on my back for 2 days with pain meds before flying back to the states in a lot of pain. It took me 1.5 months to get to a point where it did not hurt all the time. And then another until it did not really hurt. That, plus being out of shape, kicked me into eating better and working out.

Flash forward to 2.5 weeks ago. Again, stupid movement. Started hurting, but not as much. Did the heat/cold, advil and modified stretching, cancelled trip to dog show (lots of driving and running) for 1 week. Did not use the belt this time. Focused on the above. Trainer tailored workouts and modified cardio to get me back into things after a short rest.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Helper work is like a combination of football and wrestling where your opponent is smaller, but faster with 4 legs and a much lower center of gravity.


----------

